# Touchwiz 5.0



## mstieber1980 (Jul 13, 2012)

I know that this is a sore topic but I was wondering if anyone was going to try to port the new touchwiz from the galaxy 3 s to the galaxy nexus for jelly bean. I think it would be good to have the option if some wanted to try it out..thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Isnt touchwiz 5 for ics? I think that's already been attempted but didn't get too far. I don't think an ICS touchwiz will be portable to jellybean.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I doubt it. Devs probably aren't going to be willing to spend their time working on what would essentially be a downgrade for the device. If there was a high demand for it, maybe then, but most people don't want it from what I've seen. Personally speaking, I wouldn't mind tinkering with it, but I can live fine without it.

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S3 launcher ported to ICS ROMs - blasphemy in the ears of stock Android fans - http://pulse.me/s/bg1NN

I'm sure someone will eventually port it to jb if someone already ported it to ics

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

Here ya go, not a complete rom, but an addon to other roms = best of both imo.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1669190

My suggestion is to flash liquid 1.5mr1, your favorite kernel, and then this mod. This works best with CM9, AOKP, and Liquid from my experience.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Can't say I blame OP.
Even if most of us pick the Nexus for development and stock Android, I always think it's nice to have choice.
Makes the Nexus look that much better if we could run Touchwiz, Sense, Blur, along with stock Android, best of all worlds.


----------



## Link (Jan 10, 2012)

I Am Marino said:


> Can't say I blame OP.
> Even if most of us pick the Nexus for development and stock Android, I always think it's nice to have choice.
> Makes the Nexus look that much better if we could run Touchwiz, Sense, Blur, along with stock Android, best of all worlds.


^This

AOSP gets stale after a while and I'm not a huge MIUI fan. (Though I did get bored enough to flash it once but it was still SUPER buggy)


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I Am Marino said:


> Can't say I blame OP.
> Even if most of us pick the Nexus for development and stock Android, I always think it's nice to have choice.
> Makes the Nexus look that much better if we could run Touchwiz, Sense, Blur, along with stock Android, best of all worlds.


Well.. there's sense if you don't mind the bugs: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1535715


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Well.. there's sense if you don't mind the bugs: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1535715


I don't want that stuff, but plenty do.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Touchwiz on the SGS3 is awful as a whole, I don't know why you'd wanna flash it over AOSP JB. Touchwiz camera is awesome but AOSP panorama is far better. That's about the only thing I'd want from touchwiz, the camera with all its sharing capabilities plus the AOSP panorama.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

If you want TouchWiz, sell your Nexus and buy an SGS3.


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> If you want TouchWiz, sell your Nexus and buy an SGS3.


^This


----------



## mstieber1980 (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you think this might work over cm-10 nightly?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

It takes A LOT of effort to port something like TW to an AOSP base. The issue isn't wether or not it's possible, it's whether or not you can find a dev willing to put the time into it. The fact that there's even a Sense port is pretty surprising.


----------

